# Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2012)

*Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Ich hab hier meinen normalen PC und meinen Lappi.
Hab mir jetzt diverse Steam-Games gekauft und lade diese mit dem Lappi herunter (DLS 3000), da dieser ja viel weniger Strom braucht als der normale PC.

Das man einfach einen gesicherten Steam-Ordner innerhalb eines PCs wiederherstellen kann ist mir ja bekannt.
Aber kann man auch ganz einfach die einzelnen *Ordner diverser Steam-Games* *von einem PC zum anderen PC* *kopieren *damit man die Files nicht mehrfach herunterladen muß?


----------



## Bennz (25. November 2012)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

ja steam checkt dann nur noch ob alle daten io sind.


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2012)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Kopieren in den gleichen Ordner kopieren und Steam-Client drüberinstallieren (natürlich muss dann das selbe Steam-Konto benutzt werden).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*



mattinator schrieb:


> Kopieren in den gleichen Ordner kopieren und *Steam-Client drüberinstallieren *(natürlich muss dann das selbe Steam-Konto benutzt werden).



Erkennt Steam die neuen Ordner nicht wenn ich den Client nicht drüberinstalliere?


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2012)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Ich weiß nicht, was der Steam-Client außer den Daten im und den Startmenü-Verknüpfungen ggf. noch in der Windows-Registry oder im Benutzer-Ordner speichert. Ich habe es wie beschrieben gemacht und es hat funktioniert. So aufwendig und groß ist die Client-Installation nun doch nicht, gibt's doch bei Steam separat zum Download.


----------



## Volcom (27. November 2012)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Gibt des nicht auch diese art Backupfunktion womit man seine Spieldaten nochmal sichern kann? Vieleicht gehts damit auch ganz bequem jedoch hab ich es selber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. November 2012)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Hat doch ganz simpel funktioniert 



 Die Games auf dem Zielrechner einfach in dieselben Ordner kopieren.
Steam starten.
Danach bei jedem Game einmal auf "Installieren" klicken. Danach werden die vorhendenen Dateien geprüft. Das dauert Pro Game ca. 1 min.
Dann muß man nochmal auf "Spielen" klicken um die Zusätze der Games zu installieren (Physx, Directx9 etc..)
 
Das dauert zwar pro Game alles zusammen ca. 10-15 Minuten pro Spiel (kopieren [100MB-Netzwerk], Steam-Dateiprüfung, Physx/DX9-Install)
Ist aber immer noch um einiges schneller als die Games nochmal runterzuladen. 

Vor allem da ich am WE bei den Steam Angeboten wiedr richtig zugeschlagen hab.
- Dead Space
- Metro 2033
- Mirrors Edge
- Psychonauts
- Velvet Assassins
- The Witcher Enhanced Edition
Alles zusammen unter 20€ - die Weihnachtsfeiertage können kommen 

Hoffentlich macht die Telekom mit - hab in den letzten 2 Tagen fast 50Gigs von Steam gesaugt


----------



## MCSell (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

es funktioniert so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Ein Problem gibt es jedoch.

Wenn man davor den download schon gestartet hatte bevor man es verschoben hat, muss man erst alle lokalen daten löschen und dann auf installieren klicken bei der Bibliothek.

MfG


----------



## Ion (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*



MCSell schrieb:


> es funktioniert so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Ein Problem gibt es jedoch.


 Und das ist der Grund warum du einen fast 2 Jahre alten Thread aus der Versenkung holst?


----------



## drebbin (31. Juli 2014)

Als ersten Beitrag auf jedenfalls damit ne Marke gesetzt


----------



## Beni19 (2. August 2014)

Haha


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. August 2014)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*



Ion schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund warum du einen fast 2 Jahre alten Thread aus der Versenkung holst?


 
Ich war auch irritiert weil der letzte Beitrag etwas von Weihnachten gefasselt hat. Und erst dann habe ich auf das Datum des Threads geschaut


----------



## Mast3rmind (16. August 2014)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*



Ion schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund warum du einen fast 2 Jahre alten Thread aus der Versenkung holst?


 
Ich bin ihm dankbar dafür. Denn der Satz der drunter stand hat mir gerade sehr geholfen! Ich hatte nämlich das Problem das trotz verschieben, Steam trotzdem weiter heruntergeladen hat. Nun kann ich endlich die Spiele passend auf die SSD verschieben. 

Also DANKE!


----------



## marouzo (5. August 2017)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

hallo Eol_Ruin  habe mir das mal alles durch gelesen , ziel Ordner ist doch C: Programme (x86)  /steam / steamapps oder? 
ich wollte mir mein Dead By Daylight wieder installieren und mir gehts auf den Keks dass es 2h herunterlädt . Hatte das vorher in den oben genannten Ordner eingefügt aber der download dauert jetzt trotzdem 2h was mach ich falsch ?


----------



## DARPA (5. August 2017)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Kommt drauf an, welches Installationsverzeichnis du in Steam eingestellt hast. Der Standard ist C: Programme (x86)\steam. Die eigentlichen Spieleordner liegen in \steamapps\*common
*
Also den Spielordner in den common Ordner kopieren und dann in Steam auf installieren klicken. Sollte dann nach paar Sekunden beendet sein, außer es gab nen Update/Patch in der Zwischenzeit.


----------



## Roguell (7. September 2017)

*AW: Steam Games von PC zu PC kopieren - ohne neuen Download möglich?*

Ich habe da grade auch ein sehr nervieges Problem, und zwar habe ich mir TESO bei einem Kumpel runtergeladen da es bei ihm nur 1.5h und nicht wie bei mir 2d braucht, habe es auf die externe festplatte geladen und dann bei mir wieder aufn pc geschoben, nur habe ich das Problem wenn ich bei Steam auf Instalieren drücke löscht der die Datein und möchte dann ca. 70% des Games neu Instalieren, da Steam nämlich die alte version runterladen möchte.. (die neue Version wird über den Launcher, den man sich auch erst via steam dann runterlädt, Aktualisiert) gibt es da einen weg es einfacher hin zu bekommen??



werde auch noch versuchen ob es geht wenn ich beim kumpel das game sichere und dan bei mir wiederherstelle


----------

